# Is it possible to meet people in Thessaloniki



## timhardwick (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks to katiemax....I never heard of this site before. In any case, I've been visiting Thessaloniki for 8 years and find it extremely difficult to meet people. I don't speek Greek and would love to get together every once in awhile with people who have lived here for awhile or those who have recently arrived. There are some great tavernas around for some cheap wine and food. Anyway,I'm here until the end of April.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

*Meetup group in Thessaloniki*



timhardwick said:


> Thanks to katiemax....I never heard of this site before. In any case, I've been visiting Thessaloniki for 8 years and find it extremely difficult to meet people. I don't speek Greek and would love to get together every once in awhile with people who have lived here for awhile or those who have recently arrived. There are some great tavernas around for some cheap wine and food. Anyway,I'm here until the end of April.


Hi
there is a group in Thessaloniki for all Nationalities
Friends in Thessaloniki (Thessaloníki) - Meetup.com 
check it out
Jacqueline


----------

